# Was Obama in the 1993 Music Video for "Whoomp There it is"?



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2010)

GAWKER EXCERPT:
Finally, a Barack Obama conspiracy theory for the rest of us! Everyone from Tea Partiers to hip hop message boards thinks Obama was an extra in the music video for Tag Team's single "Whoomp (There It Is)". Before you do anything else, check out 1:01 of the music video for Tag Team's 1993 smash hit "Whoomp (There It Is)". A tipster sent in the video along with a note:Barack [is] in the Tag Team "Whoomp there it is" video. Don't believe me? Judge for yourself.​We were highly skeptical, since "Judge for yourself" sounds like something from a multi-colored ALL CAPS email that proves Barack Obama is the Anti-Christ, as predicted in THE BIBLE. But we had to admit that the guy at 1:01 wearing shades and a Compton hat really _does_ resemble Barack Obama, talking on a cell phone!
END EXCERPT:
ADDED BONUS: 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Too funny. Will the Press Corps ask?


----------



## Big Don (Jun 7, 2010)

Could someone fix the stupid title, please?


----------

